# can taking insulin if not diabetic make you diabetic?



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Was thinking of using the insulin post workout on my next, just wanted to know if taking it can make you diabetic as some people have said yes and some no, as I couldn't really find much Info on the internet,

My friends used it with great results but he couldn't answer my question


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

short answer no..

exogenous insulin will not make you a diabetic in itself...you will not suddenly dependent on the slin pin forever...the dosage you put in is far too little compared to type 1 diabetes who has no natural insulin in their system. so, answer is no...

nonetheless, insulin increases your appetite, it makes you gain weight...for someone who takes insulin but not watching his diet, he can gain a lot of adipose tissue, higher bf% will then increase his insulin resistance, on top of if he has high diabetic risk due to family history or ethnicity predisposition, it will increase his risk of developing diabetes after. therefore in a small niche of individual, it can increase the risk of diabetes.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Theseus said:


> short answer no..
> 
> exogenous insulin will not make you a diabetic in itself...you will not suddenly dependent on the slin pin forever...the dosage you put in is far too little compared to type 1 diabetes who has no natural insulin in their system. so, answer is no...
> 
> nonetheless, insulin increases your appetite, it makes you gain weight...for someone who takes insulin but not watching his diet, he can gain a lot of adipose tissue, higher bf% will then increase his insulin resistance, on top of if he has high diabetic risk due to family history or ethnicity predisposition, it will increase his risk of developing diabetes after. therefore in a small niche of individual, it can increase the risk of diabetes.


Ah OK cheers mate, I know a few people who have used it and been fine just other people have said it can cause diabetes, how long before effects become noticeable? Obviously I know everyone is different but will it be weeks months?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

special-k25 said:


> Ah OK cheers mate, I know a few people who have used it and been fine just other people have said it can cause diabetes, how long before effects become noticeable? Obviously I know everyone is different but will it be weeks months?


effects on mass gain? or effect on causing diabetes?

it can takes weeks to gain extra mass on insulin, which is why it is often chosen by people who plateau on testosterone/ GH, and are seeking extra push to gain more mass. It is a lot more dangerous with slin pin because if done wrongly, it can crush your glucose level and cause hypoglycaemia, seizure or coma. Having said that, if done correctly, it is pretty safe.

It will increase your appetite and will help you gain mass and weight, as long as you watch out for your bf%, risk of diabetes is negligible. If you have lost your abs due to gain of too much fat, what you need is not insulin to bulk, it's a good old fashion cutting instead..I am sure you know that already...

You might want to consider gliclazide (oral) instead of slin pin to try out first...less complication, but of course less effective too. It increases your insulin production and therefore cause a small increase of your endogenous insulin instead.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Theseus said:


> effects on mass gain? or effect on causing diabetes?
> 
> it can takes weeks to gain extra mass on insulin, which is why it is often chosen by people who plateau on testosterone/ GH, and are seeking extra push to gain more mass. It is a lot more dangerous with slin pin because if done wrongly, it can crush your glucose level and cause hypoglycaemia, seizure or coma. Having said that, if done correctly, it is pretty safe.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I'm gonna go for it and if I start gaining pure **** weight I'll stop it, I eat pretty clean though


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

special-k25 said:


> Cheers mate I'm gonna go for it and if I start gaining pure **** weight I'll stop it, I eat pretty clean though


you'll be ok...will be wise to get a finger pr**k blood sugar machine. costs around £10-£15 to buy in ebay, don't let your sugar go below 4mmol/L, and never <3mmol/l while on slin.

eat something 30minutes after slin pin.

eat clean but make sure you have something with high GI sugar in your pocket.

once you get to your routine, you know the dosage and you won't have any problem....if done well and proper, it is very powerful...

Be safe bro.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Theseus said:


> effects on mass gain? or effect on causing diabetes?
> 
> it can takes weeks to gain extra mass on insulin, which is why it is often chosen by people who plateau on testosterone/ GH, and are seeking extra push to gain more mass. It is a lot more dangerous with slin pin because if done wrongly, it can crush your glucose level and cause hypoglycaemia, seizure or coma. Having said that, if done correctly, it is pretty safe.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I'm gonna go for it and if I start gaining pure **** weight I'll stop it, I eat pretty clean though


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump for anyone else's opinion on this


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah it can, eventually your pancreas will stop making insulin essentially making you a diabetic

http://www.streetdirectory.com/travel_guide/41438/bodybuilding/insulin_in_body_building.html


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh that article makes it sound really bad, making me have second thoughts now, is there anyone else on who knows? @Pscarb


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the question is 'Can taking insulin make you a diabetic' the answer is yes

the key to insulin use is to maximise the effect using as little as possible, i see many guys take it 4-5 times a day 4-5 if not more times a week, over time this will give you issues....

i do not comment on specific insulin use but i would say i have had great results using it once a day twice a week....


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> so the question is 'Can taking insulin make you a diabetic' the answer is yes
> 
> the key to insulin use is to maximise the effect using as little as possible, i see many guys take it 4-5 times a day 4-5 if not more times a week, over time this will give you issues....
> 
> i do not comment on specific insulin use but i would say i have had great results using it once a day twice a week....


My thoughts exactly. I am considering using it just pre workout just the once... 3 or 4 times per week.


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so the question is 'Can taking insulin make you a diabetic' the answer is yes
> 
> the key to insulin use is to maximise the effect using as little as possible, i see many guys take it 4-5 times a day 4-5 if not more times a week, over time this will give you issues....
> 
> i do not comment on specific insulin use but i would say i have had great results using it once a day twice a week....


So you would avoid Doin it with every workout? And did you do it pre or post and on any specific days? Eg when training back or legs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

special-k25 said:


> So you would avoid Doin it with every workout? And did you do it pre or post and on any specific days? Eg when training back or legs?


yes i would not do it every training day, i have used it both pre and post and yes i used it on specific days


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

You need your carb ratio's worked out.

roughly 12.5g of carbs per 1 unit of slin.

Here's a referance, but be aware these assume type 1 or 2 diabetes so need tweaking for performance enhancing purposes.

http://www.bd.com/us/diabetes/page.aspx?cat=7001&id=7303

Slin protocol's like GH are closely guarded secrets amongst those in the know, when you start approaching the top end of the game dosages, timings become very important.

You may want to consider one of these as they are cheap and will help as you experiment.

http://www.boots.com/en/MediTouch-Blood-Glucose-Monitor_1207138/

Its Trial and Adjustment not Trial and Error :wink:

Enjoy and stay safe


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes i would not do it every training day, i have used it both pre and post and yes i used it on specific days


What days did you opt for? Was it on days with lagging body parts?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> You need your carb ratio's worked out.
> 
> roughly 12.5g of carbs per 1 unit of slin.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

special-k25 said:


> What days did you opt for? Was it on days with lagging body parts?


yes mate, insulin taken around a workout where an intra shake is used will give the best results by far


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate, insulin taken around a workout where an intra shake is used will give the best results by far


OK cheers I'll prob opt for pre work out 4iu to start and use a intra work out drink and have ghrp6 post work out I think


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Consider supplementing magnesium citrate in doses slightly abve rda.

It has been found to be a strong preventative to diabetes.

I would post links but on phone.

Have a read up on it very interdasting


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thunder99 said:


> Consider supplementing magnesium citrate in doses slightly abve rda.
> 
> It has been found to be a strong preventative to diabetes.
> 
> ...


OK cheers buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thunder99 said:


> Consider supplementing magnesium citrate in doses slightly abve rda.
> 
> It has been found to be a strong preventative to diabetes.
> 
> ...


i would be keen to see this as it would be good to see how it actually goes towards preventing diabetes and if this would be relevant to using insulin when your not a diabetic


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

When I lad used slin I used it ed for 6-8 weeks at 5iu x3 ed, when I came off for the same time length I had random bouts of light-headedness' and mild hypo feelings, wasn't nice tbh, I assume this was my body readjusting to its own slin????? Either way I havnt used it since, ov lost interest in it, iv still got plenty to gain from was alone.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i would be keen to see this as it would be good to see how it actually goes towards preventing diabetes and if this would be relevant to using insulin when your not a diabetic


Ill grab some info tonight


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Theseus said:


> effects on mass gain? or effect on causing diabetes?
> 
> it can takes weeks to gain extra mass on insulin, which is why it is often chosen by people who plateau on testosterone/ GH, and are seeking extra push to gain more mass. It is a lot more dangerous with slin pin because if done wrongly, it can crush your glucose level and cause hypoglycaemia, seizure or coma. Having said that, if done correctly, it is pretty safe.
> 
> ...


do you have any more information on gliclazade might combine it with the peptides i take just for a small effect to start off with next year i will probably use slin

cheers


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a god read regarding magnesium roles and diabetes/insulin.

Also explains the different types of magnesium available further down the page and how effective they are etc.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/05/10/magnesium-type-2-diabetes.aspx


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Also Chromium picolinate is good for controlling blodd sugar levels, I use 600mcg per day and it defintely helps, rare for mine to go above 7.2 on a BG meter, prior to that I could go into 10, but this was using insulin and massive amounts of carbs (I don't use insulin like that anymore, just pre-work with my glucofuse and peptide pro. Defintely notice a difference in terms of pump, fullness and recovery).

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17109600

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17506119

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16873787

Loads more out there as well.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

teenphysique said:


> do you have any more information on gliclazade might combine it with the peptides i take just for a small effect to start off with next year i will probably use slin
> 
> cheers


start slow,

gliclazide 40mg once a day with breakfast

you can combine with peptides without interaction


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Theseus said:


> start slow,
> 
> gliclazide 40mg once a day with breakfast
> 
> you can combine with peptides without interaction


Could you make thread on it perhaps reguarding how to use it and its effects , controling it and what results you can expect to see if you can i might use it

Thankyou


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> You need your carb ratio's worked out.
> 
> roughly 12.5g of carbs per 1 unit of slin.
> 
> ...


Which carbs would be best when using say 5iu slin pre work out? 60g dextrose maybe? and when would be best to have them... pre or intra work out? or both?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Which carbs would be best when using say 5iu slin pre work out? 60g dextrose maybe? and when would be best to have them... pre or intra work out? or both?


Best results are when taken around workouts, as for the carbs used it's up to you, i know of people using oats alot and also waxy maize starch.

As long as your ratio of carbs to slin is on point you will be safe.

If your experimenting get yourself a cheap blood glucose monitor.

Some links below to some interesting info.

http://forums.blackstonelabs.co/showthread.php?1230-Mike-Pre-workout-Humalog-protocol

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?47582-Mutant-s-Pre-Workout-Insulin-Protocol

Some run their insulin alongside GH via IV injection however i cant comment on that because i just flat out don't know enough about it.


----------

